# USA Track screw sizes



## SolterraPete (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody know what the size of the little screws used for connecting the USA trains rail joiners are? There are the little hex screws used for connecting the joiners to the track. The screws go through the joiners into the threaded rail holes. I have the screws, but I would like to drill and tap another rail to connect to the the USA track. I can buy a drill and tap for probably less than the rail clamps. Thoughts.


Thanks

Pete


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't specifically answer your question, but what I have done is buy a bunch of 0-80 round head nuts and bolts. I drill through the joiner and track with a 1/16th drill. I push the bolt from the inside of the track and attach the nut on the outside. It has a semiprototypical look. Two nuts instead of four. With over 30+ years of experience rail joiners will fail. I have never had a failure with the 0-80 nuts and bolts. I have used this on LGB and Aristo track. I haven't had the opportunity to try USA track.



























Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe they are identical to the Aristo ones, which are 2mm metric screws. You can purchase a drill and tap kit from Aristo (and the hex head screws). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SolterraPete (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and info. I now have 2 options to choose from. A plan A and if that fails or the screw strips the thread, plan B with 0-80 scews.
Thanks guys

Pete


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look about, you can also probably find square nuts and hex or square head bolts in the right thread size if you wanted to be even more prototypical. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, I have three different types of connections on my layout. The 0-80 nuts and bolts, #4 x 1/2 stainless cross head screws (they could be 3/4", I'm in Arizona and they are in Virginia), and rail joiners. Even though they are more expensive, I prefer the rail joiners. I DO NOT LIKE THE SMALL SCREWS THAT COME WITH THE TRACK! 

More that 20 + years ago Byron Fenton of the Denver Garden Railway Society came up with a solution to the problems with LGB rail joiners. He suggested using stainless steel self tapping screws. In the Denver climate I had problems with the LGB joiners splitting along the inside side of the rail. My guess is that the freeze thaw cycles in the winter caused a lot of flex in the track and after about 3 years many of them failed. I drilled a 3/32nd hole through the outside of the joiner and the rail at a 45 degree angle. This is a very good and secure connection as well. If you look carefully at the top rail in the picture below you will see the threads of the screw beneath the rail.

Chuck 


















This latest method (#4 ss screws) worked well with LGB track, but with track having holes predrilled near the end, it might weaken the track and cause possible fractures.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Pete


There are some USA Trains track screws for sale on Ebay. They are described as 2mm.


Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains also has a screw/tool package for the rail joiners.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I just re-tapped the holes in the ends of the rails on my code 332 brass rail to 2-56 and used short screws with the standard LGB type rail joiners. The 2-56 tap goes through the 2mm hole nicely and leaves a good thread in the hole, it must be just enough larger than the 2mm to thread well. I think that 2-56 screws would be easier to find, at least in the U.S., than 2mm screws. The idea of using the 0-80 screws and nuts does appeal to me for the look of it.


----------

